# Aero Side Mirrors



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

What do you guys think about these mirrors? Heres an example.



















Do you guys think there would be anyone who would want these? Im not saying im making them, or know of anyone who is, but I dig these things, and was wondering if maybe they would be released someday or something? It seems as if new companies are arrising making cf trunks and hoods, and new body kits and what not, maybe they could make these side mirrors.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

You know, if you squint and turn your head sideways, that car looks like a grain of.............. yep, you guessed it---rice.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

haaha hey dude ... rice is good ..... im a j spec and i eat rice with everything...... i cant sport that kind of rice..... haha ..... 
that was good though rkeith hah


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ummm, I've never seen anything that makes a car so damn ugly.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the Bomex aero mirrors.

The only thing I don't care for (that I can see in the pic anyway) on that J-body is the wing.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

go for the M3 style mirrors with the blinker light built in, they look pretty good, my friend has them on his car


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

id go for the jdm folding mirrors

Ben


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

personally i'd save the $350 or however much its gonna cost, and put it towards some performance parts, but thats just me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

those are possibly the ugliest things i have ever seen...atleast he stays consistent with all his ricey aftermarket parts! to answer your question, i dont think any nissan owner would ever put those on their car (IMO)


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> *to answer your question, i dont think any nissan owner would ever put those on their car (IMO) *


would, or _should_?


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i dunno i know that i wouldn't put them on my car...im moving toward teh power folding mirrors myself.


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

those are hideous


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *i dont think any nissan owner would ever put those on their car (IMO) *


I've seen them on a number of good looking 240SX's.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I think the Bomex numbers are pretty tight. They look like they would be a good aero piece. Real JDM.


----------

